
Show HN: Typescene, no-nonsense strongly typed JavaScript framework - jcormont
https://typescene.dev
======
jcormont
I've spent 5 years working on a JavaScript framework. Finally sharing it with
the world! Different philosophy altogether from React and Vue, those are
awesome too but Typescene is built with a different purpose — please read the
website for a thorough intro.

------
thedevindevops
Anyone else getting a 'This site can't be reached' error?

~~~
jcormont
huh? It's hosted on GitHub pages, not sure why this would happen?

